# Music up on website



## JohnG (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi all,

I finally had the good sense to hire our own André Lefevbre to fix up my website and add music to it. So after about 18 months of silence, there is actually something to listen to there, plus iTunes links and other fixes under the hood.

www.johngrahammusic.com

Thanks to André for such speedy and high quality work! @creativeforge 

Kind regards,

John


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 7, 2017)

Great music John! That is quite the range of material!


----------



## dannymc (Aug 11, 2017)

looks good John, i like the minimalist look to it 

Danny


----------



## JohnG (Aug 11, 2017)

thanks guys; minimal definitely beats the alternative. Sometimes I go to composer sites and they feel complex.


----------



## mac (Aug 11, 2017)

Site looks great, the serif/san-serif font combo is nice. I'd be tempted to switch out that italic serif for a strong/light san-serif combo, but that's just me!

Your musics brilliant, but I'm sure you're aware of that already. Still, it's nice to be reminded every now and again.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice looking site and even more amazing music.
Sounds like you've been busy.
Excellent work on both counts.
And your studio looks great as well.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 15, 2017)

On the subject of variety, I think it's one of the best things about writing for games, movies, TV etc. 

On that subject, I've been reading a lot of David Mitchell's novels, many of them over and over (Cloud Atlas, Number 9 Dream, The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet, Ghostwritten, and others). First of all, Mr. Mitchell describes music in words better than any writer I've ever come across. But in addition, and apropos variety, his own "music" -- the voices of his characters -- range wildly but with astonishing assurance from one gender to another, over cultures, over imagined millennia, and even into the quasi-supernatural.

If there's a writer out there whose work reminds me of the experience of music, it's Mr. Mitchell.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes John! Mitchell is my favorite writer! I was able to meet him and get all my books signed (except Slade House) when he was on the book tour for The Bone Clocks. Some writers just have a visual language and a visceral energy, and he is among the best! I agree with you about his descriptors for music, phenomenal stuff!


----------



## AllanH (Aug 15, 2017)

That's amazing music with a huge range of styles. Very impressive.

One editorial note: I know it's in style to have grey text on lighter grey background. I would suggest you darken the text-grey to get as much contrast as possible. Especially in well-lit environments the grey-on-grey often washes out.


----------



## rlw (Aug 15, 2017)

John, quite impressive. So glad you shared your work. Your music and variety of styles are so well done ..


----------



## JohnG (Aug 16, 2017)

D Halgren said:


> I was able to meet him and get all my books signed (except Slade House)



Wow! I would love to meet him. I think he does things in literature that cleverly span all kinds of genres, personalities, genders, and language. Actually a genius.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 16, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Wow! I would love to meet him. I think he does things in literature that cleverly span all kinds of genres, personalities, genders, and language. Actually a genius.



I agree, it was such an honor! He is such a humble guy too. I feel like the real talented people are usually so down to earth. Watch for those book tours.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 16, 2017)

AllanH said:


> I would suggest you darken the text-grey to get as much contrast as possible.



ok -- thanks for the suggestion Allan.

@rlw thank you!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Aug 16, 2017)

I've only read _Cloud Atlas_ but man was that an amazing book! You've inspired me to read the rest of his work : ) I've been on a Cormac McCarthy kick lately; when I'm done with _Child of God_ I'll pick up another David Mitchell book. 

Also, impressive amount of music @JohnG, all high-quality stuff. Design-wise, site looks great. I would encourage you to expand on your bio a bit though. I want to read *your* story !


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 16, 2017)

John, nice site. I love the simplicity of it, that's exactly what I did with mine recently. I find a lot of composer websites too busy, and often the menu's are difficult to find, etc. And wonderful music! I especially enjoyed "Passion", what a beautiful piece.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 16, 2017)

thanks @Wolfie2112 

I never know whether to put slow pieces like that on a site, especially if they take a while to get going -- you have patience!


----------

